# b6p ammo



## gumpert (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a SAR B6P . Can anyone tell me what 9mm hollowpoint works best with this handgun? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

gumpert said:


> I have a SAR B6P . Can anyone tell me what 9mm hollowpoint works best with this handgun? Thanks in advance for any help.


I just read a review on the pistol because I didn't know what it was? However, in the review, the specimen fired Winchester 147 PDX and Federal 124 Hydra-shock without a hitch.

Are you asking about functionality shooting hollowpoints or which hollowpoints to use for self defense?

If the former your best bet is to choose the hollow points you desire and test for yourself. I won't depend on a pistol until I can get at least 500 down range with FMJ w/o a malfunction and at least 50 to 100 or so HP's downrange w/o a malfunction, others mileage may vary.


----------



## gumpert (Oct 12, 2014)

I am looking for functionality. The lugar ammo I have now is a little shorter than the target rounds I use. The shorter rounds jam going into the chamber.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

gumpert said:


> I am looking for functionality. The lugar ammo I have now is a little shorter than the target rounds I use. The shorter rounds jam going into the chamber.


What are the shorter HP's you are using? I'd try Hp's in 124 or 147 grain in either Gold Dots, Federal HST, Winchester Ranger, Hornady Critical Duty or Defense, Remington Golden Sabre, etc.......If the pistol will not shoot Gold Dots in the 124 or 147 grain ilk, then I may consider polishing the pistols feed ramp to see if that helps.


----------

